# Libro basico de programacion en C o Assembler



## Manonline (Ene 29, 2008)

Hola que tal... estoy buscando un book o ebook para aprender a programar pics... algo MUY basico... empezando por lo que es un pic, como se utilizan sus puertos de entrada y salida... un curso sobre el lenguaje de programacion ya que no se ninguno.. en sintesis... todo sobre como poder deducir qe microcontrolador necesito y porque y poder diseñar mis propios programas para mis proyectos... 

cabe aclarar qe estoy en la secundaria en un colegio tecnico especializado en electronica y acabo de pasar a 5º año (Argentina). 

desde ya muchas gracias y espero qe puedan responder rapido asi leo todo en las horas de "siesta" en la costa  

suerte, 
mano.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 29, 2008)

hola

te recomiendo este. 
http://www.pic16f84a.com/
realmente muy bueno


----------



## chapin (Ene 29, 2008)

excelente libro ademas incluye un cd con programas resueltos  y utilitarios


----------



## Manonline (Ene 29, 2008)

uuuh buenisimo gracias... ahoraa lo reviso bien 

muchisimas graciasss de nuevo. jejej

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Manonline (Ene 29, 2008)

uhmm... lo estuve ojeando ese libro y parece estar INCREIBLE... es justo lo qe necesito...

como lo necesito de urgencia voy a imprimir las primeras 300 paginas, y cuando vuelva me lo compro 

muchisimas gracias!

salu2,
mano.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 29, 2008)

yo lo pedi por internet y me tardo 2 dias en llegar
te vas a gastar en tinta para la impresora mas de lo que vale el libro.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 29, 2008)

hombre! compralo!, en mi opinion , no te arrepentiras


----------



## Manonline (Ene 29, 2008)

Tengo impresora laser jejeje... Me voy mañana y tengo qe hacer preparativos... apenas llegue lo voy a comprar... aca en Argentina sale $95 (por internet) que equivalen a aproximadamente 31 dolares o 23 euros


----------



## Manonline (May 6, 2008)

Eeeeeeeh al fin me compre el libro  me salió 125 ARS (algo asi como U$S 40 o 30€) 

la verdad que por lo que vengo leyendo me esta gustando mucho 

gracias a todos.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Manonline (Feb 28, 2009)

ya me fume todo el libro... asi que ahora voy a comprarme un par mas... algo mas avanzado o algo en C...

libros que busco:

-programacion en C de pic linea media/alta de la familia 18F (sin introduccion a los micros)
-programacion en assembly o C de micros freescale motorola con introduccion
-cualquier cosa jajaja

si alguien sabe de alguno de estos por favor avisar 

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Manonline (Mar 1, 2009)

Por ahora tengo vistos estos dos titulos:

-Compilador C Ccs Y Simulador Proteus Para Microcontroladores Pic
-Microcontroladores Motorola - Freescale

alguien los conoce? quiero aprender a programar en C y no hay muchos libros.


----------

